# Beyoncé Appreciation Thread



## MozzarellaSticks (Nov 18, 2015)

A thread to honor our Queen B.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 18, 2015)

Line is *GAAAAYYYY*

Stop telling each other to post Beyonce on my VMs

I'll admit I do like one song.


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 18, 2015)

Yaaaaaaaasss


----------



## Brad (Nov 18, 2015)

*FINALLY! I'VE BEEN WAITING FOR THIS THREAD SINCE I JOINED THIS SITE!*

Anyways, here's my favorite song by THE QUEEN!


----------



## oath2order (Nov 18, 2015)

i hate you all im hacking ur ips jk its just hariolari's im stealing please understand its a joke jess is it i legit dont remember


----------



## Damniel (Nov 18, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Line is *GAAAAYYYY*
> 
> Stop telling each other to post Beyonce on my VMs
> 
> I'll admit I do like one song.



Then if you like it, then you shoulda put a ring on it.


----------



## boujee (Nov 18, 2015)

At least it's not k-pop


----------



## piichinu (Nov 18, 2015)

Stop trying to fit in CMD


----------



## jiny (Nov 18, 2015)

I used to listen to her when my mom was obsessed with her.

My favorite song by her is _If I Were A Boy_.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gamzee said:


> At least it's not k-pop




I also like this song so much


----------



## oath2order (Nov 18, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> At least it's not k-pop



Fine. I'll agree with that lmao


----------



## Fantasyrick (Nov 19, 2015)

I can't post the video since its explicit 
But my song is 
I'm felling myself
Or partition by Beyonc?!


----------



## Royce (Nov 19, 2015)

that self shade though


----------



## oath2order (Nov 19, 2015)

Royce said:


> that self shade though



if you can't throw shade on yourself, how you gonna throw shade on somebody else?



hariolari said:


> No.



too bad if you're gonna talk about it then I can too.


----------



## radical6 (Nov 19, 2015)

oath2order said:


> yeah or ill steal ur ip i can joke about this right



im going to get u banned from tbt again n start a revolution like last time


----------



## Murray (Nov 19, 2015)

Not even Beyonc? is exempt from post quality rules.

(Pls or this will get shoved in the basement)


----------



## Pokemanz (Nov 19, 2015)

I'd just like to say

_Bless this thread..._


----------



## Damniel (Nov 19, 2015)

Beyonc? is the true ruler of the world, the presidents are just Beyonc? wannabes.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2015)

can we just not already


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 19, 2015)

Moko said:


> can we just not already





We will cause Beyonc? said so


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2015)

Sugilite said:


> We will cause Beyonc? said so



is she still a thing? lmao


----------



## Royce (Nov 19, 2015)

<3


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 19, 2015)

Moko said:


> is she still a thing? lmao




Are you still a thing?


----------



## piichinu (Nov 19, 2015)

She never was


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2015)

Sugilite said:


> Are you still a thing?



Yeah, way hotter than her booty.


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 19, 2015)

Never heard of Beyonce until now. I like her music though.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Never heard of Beyonce until now. I like her music though.



Ok we're not friends anymore get lost

jkjk


----------



## cIementine (Nov 19, 2015)

if people are anti-shrek i'm anti-beyonc? tbh


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 19, 2015)

Moko said:


> Yeah, way hotter than her booty.









Girl bye


----------



## gnoixaim (Nov 19, 2015)

How has no one posted Beyonce and Nicki's "Feeling myself" vid? I would, but I'm on my phone ;/

rip nicki because she doesn't have her own thread, lol


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2015)

Sugilite said:


> Girl bye



lol are u having heart attacks in that chair or


----------



## cIementine (Nov 19, 2015)

Sugilite said:


> Girl bye



_don't underestimate the moko_


----------



## Soigne (Nov 19, 2015)

beyonce is overrated trash tbh


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 19, 2015)

Moko said:


> lol are u having heart attacks in that chair or





Yas

- - - Post Merge - - -



pumpkins said:


> _don't underestimate the moko_



Oh? 
Are you saying I need to argue with them cause


----------



## Pokemanz (Nov 19, 2015)

Roh said:


> beyonce is overrated trash tbh



i think u need to leave


----------



## boujee (Nov 19, 2015)

No one is intimidating on a forums meant for animal crossing 

So if she's underestimating Moko, I can see why lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> No one is intimidating on a forums meant for animal crossing
> 
> So if she's underestimating Moko, I can see why lmao



dude has no life..i see i see


----------



## piichinu (Nov 19, 2015)

wow look at who thats coming from


----------



## boujee (Nov 19, 2015)

Moko said:


> dude has no life..i see i see




that's cute


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> that's cute



i know im cute thank you


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 19, 2015)

Moko said:


> dude has no life..i see i see



- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> i know im cute thank you




***** where 
Who tf lied to you to raise your self esteem


----------



## boujee (Nov 19, 2015)

Moko said:


> i know im cute thank you



If you're implying that your pronoun is "that" 
Go for it snowflake


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> If you're implying that your pronoun is "that"
> Go for it snowflake



who said i was going for "that" lmao? also use whatever pronoun on me idc


----------



## Pokemanz (Nov 19, 2015)

Who knew the Queen could stir up such hostility


----------



## Zane (Nov 19, 2015)

gnoixaim said:


> How has no one posted Beyonce and Nicki's "Feeling myself" vid?



Because it's on TIDAL!!!!11!!1


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 19, 2015)

Moko said:


> who said i was going for "that" lmao? also use whatever pronoun on me idc




Lol you're not even worth it 
You basically don't give a *** about yourself or self value


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2015)

Sugilite said:


> Lol you're not even worth it
> You basically don't give a *** about yourself or self value



why should i, i feel confident enough without acting like you bishes do.


----------



## piichinu (Nov 19, 2015)

bc when u spend ur days waiting for ur period, drinking booze, and being bothered theres nothing to value ♥


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 19, 2015)

Moko said:


> why should i, i feel confident enough without acting like you bishes do.



Says the ho who said she can be it
But MMMKAAy Amanda


----------



## boujee (Nov 19, 2015)

Moko said:


> who said i was going for "that" lmao? also use whatever pronoun on me idc




Alright! I'll refer to you as my pet name sweet cheeks and fee/fuu/foo/fi pronouns 
I get easily bored but I got a list of things to try 


But for more relevant cost, Beyonc? is a solid 8


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> Alright! I'll refer to you as my pet name sweet cheeks and fee/fuu/foo/fi pronouns
> I get easily bored but I got a list of things to try
> 
> 
> But for more relevant cost, Beyonc? is a solid 8



go ahead as i said any pronouns work here.


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 19, 2015)

Moko said:


> go ahead as i said any pronouns work here.




Aww it's ok 
You don't got to act tough


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2015)

Sugilite said:


> Aww it's ok
> You don't got to act tough



i dont act but fine if you wanna go on sweet butts


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2015)

Sugilite said:


> Aww it's ok
> You don't got to act tough



i dont act but fine if you wanna go on sweet butts


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 19, 2015)

Moko said:


> i dont act but fine if you wanna go on sweet butts



You keep hiding those fake tears it's cool


----------



## boujee (Nov 19, 2015)

Moko said:


> i dont act but fine if you wanna go on sweet butts




Acting and being are two different things
She meant being


----------



## inkling (Nov 19, 2015)

i don't think beyonce would approve of this nastiness


----------



## piichinu (Nov 19, 2015)

i think she would tbh


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 19, 2015)

Defending the queen is what we do


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 19, 2015)

Moko said:


> Ok we're not friends anymore get lost
> 
> jkjk



ok bye jk ilu


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2015)

Sugilite said:


> You keep hiding those fake tears it's cool



boys don't cry

also gamzee you can stop acting i mean oh yea


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 19, 2015)

lol stop bickering like kids


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 19, 2015)

Moko said:


> boys don't cry
> 
> also gamzee you can stop acting i mean oh yea



Ok
Obvi you're dumb and trying hard 
So I'll let you be great


----------



## boujee (Nov 19, 2015)

Moko said:


> boys don't cry
> 
> also gamzee you can stop acting i mean oh yea


what


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> what



get those glasses off and kiss me honey


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 19, 2015)

Aerate said:


> lol stop bickering like kids



Stfu


----------



## boujee (Nov 19, 2015)

Moko said:


> get those glasses off and kiss me honey




is this what pumpkins meant from underestimating?
autism


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> is this what pumpkins meant from underestimating?
> autism



its ok if u have that i dont judge

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugilite said:


> Ok
> Obvi you're dumb and trying hard
> So I'll let you be great



i am great, idk who's dumb here but tyvm m8


----------



## boujee (Nov 19, 2015)

that's wassup





I kinda liked this


----------



## yukikotobuki (Nov 19, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> that's wassup
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This, Freakum Dress and Naughty Girl = my personal faves.
But also, every Beyonce song is the best one, so...


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 19, 2015)




----------

